# hopper doesn't recognize 722K recording



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All, 
I recently upgraded from 722 to hopper. I transferred all my recording in 722 to external drive . When i tried to use this external drive on hopper it worked fine. 
Then, I transferred all the recording from external hard drive to hopper. It won't play once the recording are transferred to hopper. 

It gives me message saying "event playback finished". 

I called dish support. They told me that it needs to be submitted as a bug to engineer. However, there is no way even for them to get hold of engineer. Also, there is no estimate on fix. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

snpant said:


> Hi All,
> I recently upgraded from 722 to hopper. I transferred all my recording in 722 to external drive . When i tried to use this external drive on hopper it worked fine.
> Then, I transferred all the recording from external hard drive to hopper. It won't play once the recording are transferred to hopper.
> 
> ...


They filed a TPR(might be called TPS report, forgot which lol), which honestly very rarely results in you getting a follow up.
Its more for Dish to keep track of bug reports, rather then for them to submit a report on your behalf.
And generally means one of two things;

1) Your agent handling the call didnt really know what to trouble shoot for and did a TPR to get off the call.

2) Your agent handling the call tried everything and was out of ideas and did a TPR to get off the call.

Honestly at this point just keep calling, there is a chance your agent was not top of his training class and didnt pay enough attention lol.
If not then push for a new receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to move the events back to EHD and play from it later


----------



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried to move program to EHD. It doesn't work anymore


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try cold reboot the H, if it will not restore functionality of EHD, call CSR and demand to replace it


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the error message number you see when you attempt to playback a DVR event on your Hopper? Please let me know. Thanks.



snpant said:


> Hi All,
> I recently upgraded from 722 to hopper. I transferred all my recording in 722 to external drive . When i tried to use this external drive on hopper it worked fine.
> Then, I transferred all the recording from external hard drive to hopper. It won't play once the recording are transferred to hopper.
> 
> ...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

There is a lesson here. This happens once in a while. *Don't transfer* the EHD recordings to your Hopper. It isn't necessary and they play much more easily, directly from the EHD, through the Hopper DVR menu than on the VIP receivers.


----------



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

There is no error code. However, when i try to play it gives pop up saying

"Event playback finished. Press 'play' to start over or select option below"
options are
"delete dvr live tv"


When i press play again, it show how much is my recording but screen is blank. After a while it time out and switches back to live tv. 

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

please post screenshots for create a ticket to eng dept


----------



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

I have attached jpeg image.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if we could read clearly the text, that would help tremendously


----------



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is the text version of posted image

"Event playback finished. Press 'play' to start over or select option below"
options are
"delete dvr live tv"

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's OK, you did post it second time ... just for create a ticket (IMO, when I did that for other cases) I would make one good shot with clear text, to avoid mistyping and get all small details what only SW/GUI coders knew ... it's just a habit/routine of those ppl who involving in bug tracking ...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

If you go to the DVR recording in the DVR menu and press Select or INFO to bring up more information, how long does it show the recording is? Is it the correct length of that show or movie?


----------



## snpant (Jan 3, 2013)

Technician stopped by my house to look at the issue. He called his senior manager . 

He mentioned that Hopper is able to read 722 content EHD but changes format once these contents are transferred to hopper. Once the format is changed, it cannot read 722 content. This is not advertised anywhere. It seem to be purely software issue. Hopefully, it will be fixed soon. 

We also tried changing to different hopper . It shows same issue. 

Thanks


----------

